# la bite et le couteau



## valerie

Os adjunto el mensage de un amigo, a ver si entre todos podemos darle una respuesta:

En una conversación reciente con la dirección de la empresa, quise utilizar la castiza expresión francesa "j'essaie de faire cela avec ma bite et mon couteau". Me parecia la expresión adecuada a la situación vivida y a la falta de medios para abordar trabajos de gran dificultad. 

La expresión quiere decir más o menos "enfrentarse a una tarea compleja con el intelecto como principal recurso (eso sería para la primera parte de la expresión) y una pobre herramienta que debería servir para todo (obviamente la segunda parte)."

Querría obtener un equivalente en español, pero no  lo encuentro.


----------



## Like an Angel

No creo que ninguna de las opciones dadas se correspondan con la expresión en francés Araceli, sería más bien como decir: *No te preocupes, que con este grano de arena seguro te hago un castillo *o* estoy tratando de hacer un castillo con un grano de arena, *pero tampoco son expresiones conocidas en español. Es díficil la tarea encomendada, dejame pensar un poco más.-

*Estoy tratando de hacer un Dalí con un gis*... insisto no son expresiones conocidas -dichos, refranes- pero sería como la interpretación del dicho en francés... sigo pensando


----------



## MARIA123

a mí me había venido a la mente una expresión, que puede tener cierto paralelismo, pero la verdad, me parece muy vulgar y no creo ni que llegue a estar catalogada como frase hecha, ni como dicho, ni como nada. Cuando tienes que hacer algo muy difícil, o nadie te explica como hacerlo, o no tienes los recursos suficientes, en españa decimos: *y con qué quieres que lo haga? con la polla?*
pero vamos, pongo esto porque me recuerda ligeramente y como ya he dicho es muy vulgar. No sé las connotaciones que tendrá exactamente la otra frase en francés y en que situaciones se podría utilizar.Alguien me lo podría decir?
un saludo,
MARÍA


----------



## Francisco Javier

bueno no es nada facil , pero lo que si escuche en Francia es ; 
*j'essaie de le faire avec les moyens du bord*
intento hacerlo con los medios que hay , o de que dispongo ..
tambien se oye mucho : *on va faire avec les moyens du bord*
tal vez se dice asin pues se refiere a un barco ( à bord ) en donde hay que conformarse con los medios que uno dispone ...
un saludo a todos


----------



## patatuka

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola! ¿Sabeís que significa la expresión "la bite et la couteau"? ¿significa que algo es inútil?
Gracias


----------



## marcoszorrilla

> *Il l’a fait avec sa bite et son couteau *
> C'est-à-dire qu’il la fait avec très peu d’outil. A dire lorsque quelqu’un a fabriqué quelque chose de complexe avec très peu de matériel et avec beaucoup d’effort. Evidemment, avec simplement un couteau et un membre qui ne peut pas être d’une grande utilité pour la construction, ça doit être difficile.


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

Attention : la bite indique le sexe masculin, donc ce mot est à utiliser avec précaution.

Je ne connaissais pas cette expression, et maintenant au moins je saurais de quoi ils parlent si j'aurais l'occasion de l'entendre.
Par contre, je ne l'utiliserai jamais.


----------



## equilingual

Oui, c'est une expression très vulgaire du fait de l'utilisation de _b*te_...  

Par exemple, « il est venu qu'avec sa b*te et son couteau » signifie que quelqu'un est venu pour faire qqch de précis, mais sans apporter les outils nécessaires.

À retenir peut-être, mais à ne jamais utiliser!!!  

Equilingual


----------



## patatuka

a ver si me podeis ayudar con esto:

c´est l´abotussiment d´une aventure incroyable. Sa candidature s´est faire avec trois BOUTS DE FICELLE, LA BITE ET LE COCTEAU. Personne ne nous fait de cadeaux de signatures"

yo tengo: es el desenlace de una aventura increíble. Su candidatura..............................................Nadie nos ha regalado las firmas.


----------



## niko

Hola,

Hay 2 expressiones mezcladas aqui, que significan lo mismo :
- avec 3 bouts de ficelle (conversacional)
- avec sa bite et son co*u*teau (vulgar)
El sentido es "con medios minimos".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Se refiere (creo) al hecho que algunos candidatos no han tenido la maquinaria que puede proporcionar un candidato de algún partido conocido: prensa, tele, "meeting" en sala caras, inundación de "tracts"...

Imagino a un candidato yendo de puerta en puerta y contando sobre el "bouche à oreille" y la colaboración de familiares, amigos y allegados.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Namarne

"Ha presentado su candidatura con lo puesto...", o "se ha presentado a la candidatura sin medios, con lo puesto..." 
(Una idea.)


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Et: "a la buena de Dios"?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Namarne

Sí, pero "a la buena de Dios" tiene un poco el matiz de: "de cualquier manera". 
"Soy un Viva la Virgen (todo me da igual) y hago las cosas a la buena de Dios..."


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je comprends cette expression "je ferais avec la  bite et le couteau" comme "je ferais (me débrouillerais) avec les moyens du bord" (tout homme ayant sur soi -normalement !- ces deux ustensiles).
Expression plutôt risible dans la bouche d'une femme, bien sûr...


----------



## Tina.Irun

Otras opciones:
Trato de hacerlo "con mis pocos medios y mucha imaginación", 
"con los pocos medios/recursos de los que dispongo".
Un saludo matutino


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,
_______________________
Primero deciros que he juntado los dos hilos (no lo hice antes porque ignoraba la existencia del primero). Gracias a mariosaldiernal por remontarlo.
_______________________

Acabo de recordar que a veces oí: 
- _con cuatro clavos_.
Soy consciente de que falta la parte vulgar de la oración.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Yo he oído por aquí algo más vulgar, Martine, ja, ja, ja:

- ¿Difícil ese trabajo? Pssssss (ponle aquí cara chula y torso hinchado )... lo hago yo con la minga.

Siempre he sabido rodearme de literatos, ja, ja, ja...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Tximeleta123

Hola

Leyendo la contestación de Martine, me ha llegado la inspiración (y yo no me voy a cortar en expresarme, aunque luego me ponga ):

"*Con dos cojones y un palo"* 

Creo que guarda el sentido de la frase en francés (taco incluido).

¿Qué os parece?


----------



## Gévy

Jajajajaja, muy bueno, perfecto, Tximeleta.

Las musas te han inspirado bien... 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## chics

Hola. Yo había pensado también en la mítica "con dos cojones" pero añadiendo el palo de Tximeleta está mucho mejor. El "con un par" ya ni lo menciono...

Aunque confieso que me ha confundido un poco la explicación, yo a "la dirección de la empresa" no suelo decirle que pienso con la polla así de clarito, con el cerebro pequeño, o el más grande, tal vez...


> En una conversación reciente con la dirección de la empresa, quise utilizar la castiza expresión francesa "j'essaie de faire cela avec ma bite et mon couteau".
> 
> La expresión quiere decir más o menos "enfrentarse a una tarea compleja con *el intelecto como principal recurso* (eso sería para la primera parte de la expresión... o sea, la *bite*.)


----------



## Tina.Irun

Aunque yo tampoco, como Chics, no suelo expresarme de esa manera en mi trabajo (mi léxico de palabrotas es muy limitado, aunque, de vez en cuando,    me apetecería ampliar mi vocabulario), 

!*felicito a Tximeleta *por lo bien que ha captado la esencia de este post,     que nos ha tenido tan ocupados a todos.  
Dès qu´on parle de cu, tout le monde raplique aussi sec!


----------



## soy-yo

Hola a todos, 

Permiten decir que es una expresion un poco vulgar y por supuesto que una chica no puede usar no solo por la vulgaridad sino que no tiene lo necesarion.

Es una expresion que se emplea entre hombres y sobre todo, piens yo, en la marina.

Et avec quoi on va le faire, avec la bite et le couteau ?

Para decir que no tenemos los medios para hacerlo. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Xavier sobre la explicacion.

Pero : Lo hemos hecho con "la bite et le couteau" significa tambien que lo hemos hecho  con pocas cosas pero que hemos logrado hacerlo (como de costumbre).

Chao


----------



## chics

Hola. Nosotros para decir que hemos hecho algo sin medios, o con medios muy rudimentarios, solemos decir *con pico y pala*. Pero en la marina seguramente dicen con *un par de huevos**, ya que no sé si llevan cuchillo Opinel...

*Por no repetir la expresión a la que tanto ha costado llegar y consensuar.


----------



## soy-yo

Tambien traté de buscar en Internet "hacer con la polla" pero hay demasiado sitios y niguno corresponde.


----------

